# Maximus hates his wheel



## Maximus&Me (Oct 18, 2013)

My hedgehog maximus hates his wheel, he never goes on it, I tried showing him how to use it but he jumps off. His wheel is just a plain regular wheel, I was gonna order him a carolina storm wheel Monday. Do you think that will make a difference? I know he needs his excercise. Thanks!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

By "plain regular wheel" what do you mean? Is it wire-floored or solid floored? Is the wheel the right size for him? 

He might also not know how to use it...


----------



## Maximus&Me (Oct 18, 2013)

Its a plain plastic wheel, I tried putting him on it and wheeling it but he freaks out, idk why. I'm gonna try the carolina wheel, we will see.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind of bedding do you use? If it's a Comfort Wheel, the wire base for it isn't exactly sturdy, and I'm sure it doesn't feel like it is. Especially if you're using liners, without anything securing the base a bit more, the wheel could feel too wobbly & unsteady to him, causing his reaction. CSWs have a much sturdier base, hopefully he'll be more comfortable with one of them. They're also quieter and easier to clean, so more pluses!  Good luck & let us know if he likes it better - I'm sure Larry would love to hear if there's a positive review from your hedgehog!


----------



## Maximus&Me (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I do use liners, and it is a comfort wheel lol, maybe it doesn't feel very sturdy to him, I'm gonna order him the csw this Monday so I will post an update! Thanks again 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maximus&Me (Oct 18, 2013)

*Update!!!!!!*

I got my CSW today and just got Maximus up and put him on it and at first he stood there then he took a step then he didn't stop! I can't believe it!!! I did a test and got him off and put him back on his comfort wheel and nothing he just wanted to hop off, after going through 3 different wheels this is the only one he gave a try, I really can not believe my eyes! Its defiantly hedgehog approved, haha. I'm so excited, maybe he just secretly loves sparkly blue :wink: in the morning I can finally see why everyone complains about the tidious poopy wheel :smile: Thank you so much Larry! Yay!


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Maximus&Me said:


> I got my CSW today and just got Maximus up and put him on it and at first he stood there then he took a step then he didn't stop! I can't believe it!!! I did a test and got him off and put him back on his comfort wheel and nothing he just wanted to hop off, after going through 3 different wheels this is the only one he gave a try, I really can not believe my eyes! Its defiantly hedgehog approved, haha. I'm so excited, maybe he just secretly loves sparkly blue :wink: in the morning I can finally see why everyone complains about the tidious poopy wheel :smile: Thank you so much Larry! Yay!


I freak out if I don't see poop or hear little feet running on it now :?


----------



## Maximus&Me (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm gonna be that same way now lol, I can't wait to see what his wheel looks like In the morning 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Maximus&Me said:


> Thank you so much Larry! Yay!


Thanks for your order!


----------

